

How Apple and other corporations move profit to avoid taxes - murtali
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/03/business/how-apple-and-other-corporations-move-profit-to-avoid-taxes.html?pagewanted=all

======
spleeyah
This should really point to the full-page article:

    
    
        http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/03/business/how-apple-and-other-corporations-move-profit-to-avoid-taxes.html?pagewanted=all
    

And the title should be updated to the actual article title: "Apple's Move
Keeps Profit Out of Reach of Taxes"

